# Finecast Thunderwolf



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

You saw it here first!

Woof!


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

It's funny I said on another thread that I could see them doing Canis in finecast but I also hoped the Thunder Pony was going to be reworked. Shame they didn't and I hope the generic ones won't be finecast. Nice find though so +rep to you.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers matey. Just found this on GW's website...colour piccy too.

Canis Wolfborn Woof woof!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah..... he ain't new.:laugh: Nice find for the pic, but that isn't really what people mean when they say they want GW thunderwolves. Though, I do think that resin has helped the giant chipmunks looks.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

no, it really didnt, gen.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! OMFG!










It still looks shite


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> no, it really didnt, gen.


Well, in a way. Now he is easier to cut up and make look somewhat presentable, so...... sorta.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Yeah..... he ain't new.:laugh: Nice find for the pic, but that isn't really what people mean when they say they want GW thunderwolves. Though, I do think that resin has helped the giant chipmunks looks.


Ahh, my bad...I didn't think they had released any Thunderwolf models...I just see folk banging on about them all the time so assumed (and you know what they say about that!) :laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks fantastic.

Nearly managed to type that with a straight face.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> Ahh, my bad...I didn't think they had released any Thunderwolf models...I just see folk banging on about them all the time so assumed (and you know what they say about that!) :laugh:


Yeah, it is best to do some research before posting things like this. I am sure if you put Canis Wolfborn into the search function you would come up with something..... or even a google search, for that matter.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

To add insult to injury they will probably add air bubbles to the Thunder Pony's ring piece now it's Finecast.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I only knew what it was called after Chimaera's reply to my OP so googling it in that instance was not an option. I am not a Wolf player so know sod all about their fluff.

I assume those of you that are awaiting Thunderwolf models have seen Mr Dandy's Battle-wolf war mounts?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> I only knew what it was called after Chimaera's reply to my OP so googling it in that instance was not an option. I am not a Wolf player so know sod all about their fluff.
> 
> I assume those of you that are awaiting Thunderwolf models have seen Mr Dandy's Battle-wolf war mounts?


Yeah, i just find them a little too......humpy and cartoonish for my liking


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> I only knew what it was called after Chimaera's reply to my OP so googling it in that instance was not an option. I am not a Wolf player so know sod all about their fluff.
> 
> I assume those of you that are awaiting Thunderwolf models have seen Mr Dandy's Battle-wolf war mounts?


Apparently GW TWC are in coming in September and someone has now even touted August (see the rumour queries section). If this turns out to be true then 3rd party TWC will probably fade away. We will see.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That model conjures for me a vision of space wolf hijinks . . . 
Space Wolves Vs. Undead and a very long game of "Fetch" ensues.

A thunderwolf could hardly have more fun than chasing skeleton regiments or running around after screaming skulls.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

You do of course realise that the Galactic Empire already tried utilising Canines as a cavalry option. The results were just disastrous. :wink:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Cypher871 said:


> I assume those of you that are awaiting Thunderwolf models have seen Mr Dandy's Battle-wolf war mounts?


Yeah, they have been mentioned a few dozen times.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I might be the only one lol, but i quite like the model something challenging to paint, shame about the price tho, thats the only thing thats stopped me buying it.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

The pedant in me must protest. I saw this on Wednesday in the latest White Dwarf, which dropped through my letterbox...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

On a seperate related note it seems GW are taking down all the items that are going to be finecast soon.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> On a seperate related note it seems GW are taking down all the items that are going to be finecast soon.


Taking down? Do you mean replacing the metal kits with the resin kits?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I imagine so.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> You do of course realise that the Galactic Empire already tried utilising Canines as a cavalry option. The results were just disastrous.


You know guys, Thunderwolves/giant animal mounts don't have to be so bad. Take the Thunderbunny for example: They make excellent pets and highway vehicles.







[


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

way to go GW! use the same crappy molds to make the same crappy models....only lighter!

their major flaw was no resculpts or new molds, so the craptastic metal models will be craptastic resin models, for the same price (or more!) You'ree 0-3 in my book here GW.....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

daemosa said:


> way to go GW! use the same crappy molds to make the same crappy models....only lighter!
> 
> their major flaw was no resculpts or new molds, so the craptastic metal models will be craptastic resin models, for the same price (or more!) You'ree 0-3 in my book here GW.....


I think that you are making a very unfair argument here sir.

Lets look at the facts. They just pent over £2,000,000 on new molds and on top of this you want them to make completely new molds. I doubt that they had the time to be honest since this rise in tin prices which caused this happened rather unexpectedly. 

Also look at the new models coming out in resin such as the new Prince Apophas, Haemonculus and the Grotesque are all examples of what they are going to look like and I think that they are amazing.

So it's not just a weight issue.


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I think that you are making a very unfair argument here sir.
> 
> Lets look at the facts. They just pent over £2,000,000 on new molds and on top of this you want them to make completely new molds. I doubt that they had the time to be honest since this rise in tin prices which caused this happened rather unexpectedly.
> 
> ...


While I don't disagree with many of your points, let me pose one of my own: GW has had resin models rumored for some time; why couldn't they sculpt new molds for some of the outdated models? Take Abbadon for instance, its a crap model for the fearsome character they're trying to portray. They have options available for this project, like their subsidiary company FW who does their own sculpting and casting. 

I'm saying that they could have done better in my book.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well have you thought Abaddon might cost GW alot in materials to make, hes not exactly a light model maybe thats why they havent decided to re sculpt him( i could be way wrong in this) or there just waiting till the next csm codex(again i could be wrong).


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Well have you thought Abaddon might cost GW alot in materials to make, hes not exactly a light model maybe thats why they havent decided to re sculpt him( i could be way wrong in this) or there just waiting till the next csm codex(again i could be wrong).


He is, but with a resculpt it could make him lighter and better looking....as for the new csm codex, I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think you just need to be patient. They have to start somewhere so it makes sense to reproduce their existing range as a base point. If you look at the whole range of metal models you cannot fail to notice just how many there are. It would be an unrealistic expectation for them to produce brand new versions of all those models...even with an army of sculpters it would take them years! And what if they had re-done some? The law of averages means that they would only be able to please some of their customers...how would they choose which models to update?

patience is a virtue.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

daemosa said:


> way to go GW! use the same crappy molds to make the same crappy models....only lighter!
> 
> their major flaw was no resculpts or new molds, so the craptastic metal models will be craptastic resin models, for the same price (or more!) You'ree 0-3 in my book here GW.....


Im sorry, what have I missed here?

GW is widely accepted to produce (on average) the best sulpted models in the world. Sure some of the models are crap (the thunderwolf being one in my eyes).

Other than that, how can you possibly say that they are 'crappy' models.

Not to mention you are factually incorrect - they are using NEW molds produced fresh from the masters which contain more detail.

How you possibly think they could resculpt their entire metal range (something thats taken 20 years to get to this point!) I simply do not understand.

As the ranges are replaced and renewed then they will do new sculpts with the tomb kings being the first to get this treatment.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has purchased Logan or Njal in Finecast and can feedback on them (pictures of the sprues would be even better).

With any luck the reason Ragnar & Ulrik have not been done in Finecast is there are reculpts coming although probably just limited to how much they can convert into Finecast would also explain it.

On another note. Finecast seems like it could be a real pain for online sellers. With all the reported problems the return rate could be a headache. Personally I don't think I would buy Finecast online because I hate returning things in the post.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, wen't into my local GW store and the manager there was telling me how he nearly cried when they showed the Fine Cast stuff at the manager's meeting a few months back because he'd just spend hours chopping up a metal Canis for a conversion:ireful2:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Chimaera said:


> Just wondering if anyone has purchased Logan or Njal in Finecast and can feedback on them (pictures of the sprues would be even better)


here you go (missing an arm coz they didn't put one in the box. The mini is far superior to the metal version, much crisper
View attachment 13303


View attachment 13304


View attachment 13305


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for getting the pic's up Rev and have some rep for that. I cannot believe he is missing an arm and although I didn't want to believe all the posts re miscasts etc. I am starting to fall in to the camp that GW definitely has an issue with QC on Finecast. It's a shame because the detail does look so much better. Hopefully they will get on top of it. I think the lesson here is defintely open the pack in the shop to save that potential return journey and annoyance when you get home, open the pack and see an incomplete product. Beware all you online buyers (if anyone is brave enough to sell online).

Canis should be easier to convert now but I for one will hold out for this rumoured TWC pack in plastic and pray they don't come in Finecast.


----------



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

I hope they come out with TWC sometime this year. I am tired of buying toy wolves at wal mart for my TWC...though some of them look better than the canis model.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I did open mine in the shop, and I would totally recommend doing that. I couldn't see the arm in the pack, so I opened with the manager and he said he'd get me a new one in the next delivery, so I'll be picking that up friday  

The guy in front of me brought the terminator librarian and he had a couple of faults too. It's probably across the board but chatting to the store manager, he was telling me how they managed to update 180 minis in three months and produce enough stock to fill all their shops. There was bound to be a few teething issues :blush:


----------



## daemosa (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, I may have gotten a bit carried away, it was 9am after working an all-night 12hr shift....

I've seen the new finecast stuff, it does look ok and it is sharper, but I guess I'm just a fan of the metal. I went in to my store yesterday and someone was working on a Hive Tyrant; I was flaunting my newly finished Emperor's Champion (The metal one which I had to wait an extra month for, and got it 2 weeks before they converted), I had built and painted him that day. He on the other hand, was still in the process of filing off horrific mold lines and pointed out to me a massive gash that looked like an air bubble in the mold.

They may have gotten in over their heads with this one, and probably should have waited a bit longer before the mass release.


----------

